# Wild Camping Gretna



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi does anyone know of any good wildcamping spots in or near Gretna for 1 night stopping before we head off to France 

Christine & Dougie


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

There's an "Outlet Village" in Gretna with a big car park - not sure if there are height barriers though...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> There's an "Outlet Village" in Gretna with a big car park - not sure if there are height barriers though...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Not allowed, security will move you on.

There is a lay by opposite the First House in Scotland, safe but not very quiet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chrisdougie said:


> Hi does anyone know of any good wildcamping spots in or near Gretna for 1 night stopping before we head off to France
> 
> Christine & Dougie


Plenty of places about 30 miles further on, turn right and you have the Sanquhar to M6 road around before Leadhills, or on the other side of the M6, Grey mares tale, St marys loch, on the Moffat to Selkirk road, safe and very quiet, can't camp at St Marys any more though spoilt by scroats lighting fires etc, there are a few places up around the devils beef tub too.

Use Google maps to scope it out.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you have no joy with a wild camp I would thoroughly recommend the Braids campsite in Gretna Village


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

there is a council owned site in Annan, 7 miles along the A75 ..cheap and cheerful

Norrie


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> chrisdougie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi does anyone know of any good wildcamping spots in or near Gretna for 1 night stopping before we head off to France
> ...


The road from Moffat to Grey Mares tale and St Mary's loch is a wee bit dodgy for your size of MH, not recommended. Moreover, the new ramp off SML shore will rip your under-slung tanks off.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > chrisdougie said:
> ...


It was ok last time we went along there a few potholes, that's all, not sure how big the mh is ours was a coachbuilt Laika.


----------

